# Taco Soap



## Sea Beauty Soap (Oct 15, 2013)

Here is some Taco Soap I made with MP.


----------



## paillo (Oct 15, 2013)

That is fantastic, you are so creative! What is the shell? It looks almost like loofah, but not quite...


----------



## Second Impression (Oct 15, 2013)

That is incredible! 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## pmqmama (Oct 15, 2013)

That's amazing. My teenagers would probably try to eat it. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Ancel (Oct 15, 2013)

That's incredible!!!! Were you hungry when you made it?  Fantastic!


----------



## savonierre (Oct 15, 2013)

WOW they look like the real thing, awesome work..


----------



## TVivian (Oct 15, 2013)

Omg that's amazing!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Sea Beauty Soap (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you everyone!   

The shell is a Compressed Cellulose Sponge.  Get it wet and it expands and you have a bath sponge.


----------



## Ancel (Oct 17, 2013)

Sponge and soap in one? That's even more brilliant 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 17, 2013)

What a brilliant idea!  I thought you used a silicone mold.

But now I'm craving Mexican food for some reason...


----------



## ocean_soul (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow, that is really, really impressive.  Makes me crave my favorite epic nachos.  Mmmm...


----------



## roseb (Oct 17, 2013)

That's what I'm having for dinner tonight!  LOL  Beautiful!  Looks just like the real thing!


----------



## squyars (Oct 17, 2013)

Great, now I'm hungry.  Thanks a lot!


----------

